# glass pipes and resin



## SweetmadnesS

ok, so basically i just got my first glass pipe. i love it, but the thing is, i have no idea how the hell to scrape resin from it. is that even possible? the hole is sooo tiny. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## rollingstoned77

i would suggest soaking it in alcohol . isoprophyl alcohol will loosen it all and it will all just run out . let it soak in it for a while .


SCRAPING IT IS BAD IDEA ! i can almost garauntee if you scrape it you will break it !!!!


you can also boil it in water and alcohol , but it stinks like HELL ! 

i hope this helps !


PEACE


----------



## SweetmadnesS

k that helps. yea i  didnt think scraping it would be a  very good idea either. i cant even get a drink of water without breaking a glass lol.


----------



## SmokinMom

I am no help since I just got my 1st glass pipe as well.  There's plenty of advice on that thread too.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14602


----------



## KBA in CT

I had sorta the same problem, but never got advice for it. I just took the plastic off of a paper clip, and jammed it in the hold and got about .3 of resin. Man that was a nasty smoke, but it got me rocked! Later that year, i broke the bowl (yes it was a bowl) and visibly saw the scratch marks i made that day. I don't think that had anything to do with it breaking, i dropped it.


----------



## SweetmadnesS

yea ive never had a pipe long enough to break it lol. or scrape resin from it for that matter. i guess ill just have to see how it goes when i do scrape it...or soak it? wait, if i soak it in alcohol then do i just like...pick out the resin and let it dry? ive never smoked it before so im not really sure.


----------



## kasgrow

Put your glass pipe in a ziplock type baggie pour in some iso and a tablespoon or so of salt. Seal the baggie up and shake it for a while. Then let it soak some and shake again. After a while it will break it down. Think of it as a marinade. You can buy special cleaners but they don't work any better for me. They are good at cleaning out your wallet though. I hope this helps, it works for me.


----------



## hydrogrower

I have cleaned many pipes and the easiest is 420 cleaner. It is quick and works great.


----------



## screwdriver

If your intent is to clean then it can be very tedious work to clean with q-tips, pipe cleaners, alcohol, salt, and other tricks.
If want to smoke the resin and you cant pull chunks out then you use 95% alcohol...70% works too... collect all the used alcohol with resin dissovled in it and evaporate the alcohol and the resin is left over in the bottom of pan.
Which, to me, is insane......to inhale all that alcohol as it evaporates just to get that last nasty tasting hit.
Good luck...

I inhale enough alcohol cleaning all my pieces. Glass is the best.


----------



## SweetmadnesS

thanks alot all this reeeaaaaly helped me. i feel like such a nube still. but hey, thats one less thing ill have to ask about later. ;p


----------



## Kupunakane

I almost always prefer to roll. The pipes are paraphenilia, can get chipped and cut, or just flat broke. If I'm driving, then I carry one or two hoobers in my top shirt pocket, which I can access in record time and snarf. I get several things outa the deal. No evidence, a body high, and lots of roughage. LOL
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## SweetmadnesS

yea joints and blunts are amazing. i always get myself into trouble when i smoke them though lol, they definatley get me the highest ive ever been. ive never tried eating it mixed with food though, anybody know how that is?
...what am i saying of course someone does lol.


----------



## Vapors33

No pipes and bongs always get me in trouble
 i prefer smoking joints good clean papers =).


----------



## killersmoke

i smoke blunts mostly but i do own 3 glass bowls and 1 metal 1....when i aint got no weed i like to smoke resin.when i clean my pipe i just use a paperclip and a lighter...just wait till u have alot of resin in your pipe then heat it with the lighter and scrape it...when heating it it makes it sooo much easier to get the resin out.


----------



## SweetmadnesS

yea. im having mixed feeling about resin. ive never smoked it before and some ppl say that its horrible, and others say its not so bad. so ill just have to wait a while and see for myself. thnx for the advice.


----------



## Love2GrowLove2Smoke

haha when i used to own my glass 1 i just use to rinse it with hot as water and chuck some un-cooked rice in there and give it a damnnn damnn good shake !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gottagrow_420

SweetmadnesS said:
			
		

> yea. im having mixed feeling about resin. ive never smoked it before and some ppl say that its horrible, and others say its not so bad. so ill just have to wait a while and see for myself. thnx for the advice.


 
Resin is BLAH......smoking on a big ole terd of the black gold right now!!. It tastes like absloute dog dookie but it gets you stoned pretty good. Only complaint is the taste and the high does not last as long as some freshie fresh. But when you have nothing to put into the pipe and you want to catch a buzz that resin is your best friend.


----------

